# Callaway Warbird Fairway woods



## Callawaykid12 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I have a guy who is selling his Callaway Warbird Fairway woods (5 & 7) for 50 bucks. Just wondering what your guys opinions are on these clubs? They are in great condition. Are they worth it? 

Also have another guy who is selling his brand new King Cobra Speed LD 5 wood for 75 bucks. How is this club? If you guys had the choice, which one would you go for?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Do the shafts fit your swing speed? If they don't you are not doing yourself any favors unless you plan to reshaft them later on. If you can, try to hit some balls with the clubs. If it were me, and the shafts matched up to my swing speed pretty well, I would go with the Callaways. I am assuming it's two clubs for $50. The 7W alone is a great club in anyone's bag. $25 is a steal. Shaft flex is so important. You really need to tryout the clubs regardless of what their shaft flex is. One brand's "R" flex might be another brand's "S" flex, or vice versa.


Callawaykid12 said:


> So I have a guy who is selling his Callaway Warbird Fairway woods (5 & 7) for 50 bucks. Just wondering what your guys opinions are on these clubs? They are in great condition. Are they worth it?
> 
> Also have another guy who is selling his brand new King Cobra Speed LD 5 wood for 75 bucks. How is this club? If you guys had the choice, which one would you go for?


----------

